# approved yesterday



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

hi all

Just to keep you all updated, yesterday we were approved at panel. yippee . s/w thought they may put recommendation in to wait until after our wedding in september before matching but the panel never so we are now waiting to be matched. What a lovely feeling after all the ups and downs. I'm so glad we never gave up when we thought things were though. Thanks to you all for help and advice 
xxx love Jo xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

YAY JO, great news   well done for sticking it out 

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Woo Hoo

Congratulation Jo & DF - You must be so chuffed

Hope you're matched soon  

Kim x


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Congatulations Jo!

Well done to you both! 

Hope you don't have to wait too long for a match!!


Momo


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations Jo - fantastic news!  It must make all the tough times seem so much more worth it now!  Heres hoping to a very short wait for a match.  What a year it is going to be for you a wedding and becoming parents!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

​
*CONGRATULATIONS!*

  ​

Well done you! Hope matching doesn't take very long! 
Love Lou xxxx​


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS  

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations to you both!  Hope you don't wait too long to be matched.

Laine


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Congratulations, here's hoping that your match comes soon x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Well done you welcome to the club of mums in waiting!!! Lets hope our waits are short!
Gill


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh well done you, I know that there were  a few tough times along the way...but its all going to be worth it!!

C*O*N*R*A*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S

Natsxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooooh congratulations Jo.  Lovely feeling isn't it.  Hope you are matched soon.
Welcome to the approved club... lol..
Love C x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS​
pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

great news!!!!!! hope you get a lovely wedding gift this year!!!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Jo and DF

I must have missed your panel date.  Really pleased for you, let's hope you get a really special wedding present.   

love
Cindy


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Congrtulations Jo.  Wow, it could be a very big year for you.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations !!!!

Hope you family is complete soon 

Love Jo
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Jo, hope you are matched very soon.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Joanne

Have a lovely wedding and I hope they match you soon.

good luck
Karen x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS !!  

Lots of love and best wishes

Ever xx


----------



## joanneschild (Jan 19, 2006)

thank you all for all your good wishes. We are so excited but i dont think we will be matched before wedding as we only have 4 months till we get married( although we aint booked honeymoon incase we have to add one on) 

hold on in there anyone who feels down, it really is great once you get to be approved, and now all our worries seem so far away.

love Jo xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Joanne,
I have been away and only just cought up with your wonderful news wow welcome to the ever growing club great news!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Well done to you and dp soon to be dh.  Great news.


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats to you both

Here's hoping I'll be joining the approved list soon too. Every time I hear of someone being successful it reminds me I've moved a little closer to my own panel date.

Hope the wait is not too long for you both

Morgana x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Great to hear that you've been approved Jo...looking forward ot hearing about your match!
Love Viva


----------

